# Hickory Jack the talking scarecrow to Caged Jack The Talking Skeleton



## Victor (Sep 4, 2011)

I thought of calling him Skeleton Jack but someone already took that name. it is hard to see it but he has one leg up in the cage. I have to attach the ropes and possibly some webbing but those won't be added til the day he goes up. So here is Caged Jack:










Here is a video of him:

HW2011 :: tosort013.mp4 video by Bestkingo - Photobucket

-Victor


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

That's great! I really like the pointing finger...kinda singling ya out...nice touch.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice job!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Good work, it's always nice to build something your self that you can be proud of.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Looking good


----------

